# Texas Legendss Jameel Warney should get an NBA look



## PBPie34 (Nov 11, 2014)

Warney was great for the Mavs in SL...deserves a long hard look this season from the Mavs...inch for inch the best offensive rebounder in the world

http://popgates.com/jameel-warney-a-different-path/


----------

